

Fees That Could Spoil the Party in Berlin - 001sky
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/09/24/business/media/fees-that-could-spoil-berlin-party.html

======
pimeys
The biggest annoyance while living in Berlin has to be GEMA. Almost all of the
Youtube videos are blocked, music services like Spotify open in Germany much
later than everywhere else, people are receiving lots of random or not-so-
random legal threads for sharing stuff and now they're trying to kill Berlin's
heart, it's unique nightlife.

